

Ask HN: Should you pay your formal advisors? - tbrooks

As an early startup with little revenue, should you pay your formal advisors?  If so, how much?
======
sjasmin
You should pay them in the form of referrals and connections through your
network. Also a small amount of options/warrants are always nice, but you need
to make sure that they are adding value in exchange for them. As far as formal
payment goes, I would run from any advisors that require it. Once the business
is starting to gain some cash flows I would suggest holding a quarterly dinner
at a decent restaurant with the entire board present. As busy as advisors are,
placing them in a formal atmosphere with the rest of the board usually
requires them to slow down for a second and actually focus on you and your
business.

My 2 Cents.

